# Go to first unread link isn't working properly



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Is it just me or is the go to first unread link not working properly? I takes me to posts I've already read. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I know David is beefing up some security issues so there might be some oddities as he's poking around.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Just want to +1 this--I've been noticing it for the past hour or so.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Me too. It's not consistent. It works on some threads, and not on others.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

Yes, I'm noticing this as well. It started for me this morning.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

me three, I've been noticing it all day

p.s. of course I posted this first when getting home and all the links I opened as "first new" here worked perfectly in this session


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

It happened once this morning but is becoming more and more common as the day has gone on.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

This is happening for me as well...not always, but often enough to be a major hassle. I'm getting tired of trying to figure out where the real new posts start...


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

It is continuing. Mine is usually within half a page instead of the in the beginning or middle now.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Strangely enough, this wasn't happening to me yesterday when most of you posted. But...


Rob Helmerichs said:


> This is happening for me as well...not always, but often enough to be a major hassle. I'm getting tired of trying to figure out where the real new posts start...


It is now. Tell me this is WIP and will be fixed soon?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You may need to mark all forums read to reset the markers.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

"go to first unread" has continued to work for me with ie11 in windows 8.1, but still no avatar pics (other than admins/mods).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> You may need to mark all forums read to reset the markers.


I did this after your post, but it's still happening. Not enough data to be sure, but I think it's only happening in threads that I have visited more than once since "all forums read"...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I marked all the forums read after you posted that Mike, but the session I just logged in on took me to the wrong "first unread post" in every thread I clicked on this time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I did this after your post, but it's still happening. Not enough data to be sure, but I think it's only happening in threads that I have visited more than once since "all forums read"...


And now I see that's not the case...sometimes it takes me to posts from yesterday or earlier.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> You may need to mark all forums read to reset the markers.


Didn't work.

Everything is still all wonky. Some threads are correct, others aren't.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We'll have to wait for David to chime in as he's been making changes since the trouble on Wednesday.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...Site is now behind a proxy server which would more or less be the issue and more than likely has to do with caching.

So, I just now turned off caching and cleared the proxy cache. Let me know if that helps.

(Though it may slow the site down...we will see.)


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Seems to be working now. Thanks!


----------

